# What is on your TT thats unique or custom ?



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i saw this type of thread on another forum.. thought it be a good idea to start it here. what is on your tt , that is unique, custom and or original ?
anything different from the norm.


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I put the Quattro badges on the side


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (ecko2702)*

More pics of that? I've debated that placement as well, I think it'd look good


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (l88m22vette)*

i like the wheels, what are they, wheel collision says mine cannot be fixed


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_More pics of that? I've debated that placement as well, I think it'd look good

One more with a full shot as requested. I think it looks pretty good I painted the Quattro insert red to match the colour of my car.


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (rburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rburt* »_i like the wheels, what are they, wheel collision says mine cannot be fixed

Just the stock 6 Spokes painted black for winter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

OEM euro alloy shift knob, PC'd black.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (TTC2k5)*

ok i like that idea.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Uh..."Home Depot" catch can?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

What exhaust is that again Nathan? I know it sounds amazing...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

•A3 vents in place of the gawty TT vents








•shift knob with an actual eight ball with stock 6spd pattern on top(looks beautiful, don't hate).








•grip tape on the pedals for wet traction








•reflector delete with a point delete on the headlights








•iPhone mount/docking station in the visor








•custom refurbished Volvo vintage TURBO badge(redone by me)
(before)








(after)








•refurbished vintage Audi badge in place of the four rings on my hatch








•audi fender emblems








pretty sure I'm missing something....




_Modified by warranty225cpe at 9:33 PM 2/15/2010_


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (warranty225cpe)*

hmmm......imola yellow paint?!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_hmmm......imola yellow paint?!

yes it is,,,, i think ive seen one around my parts... in the past ohhh 10 years the tt has been out. 
denim is kinda over played though... sorry denim guys..


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Angel Eye's Switch:








Interior LED lights:










_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 4:01 AM 2/16/2010_


----------



## afridz (Feb 4, 2010)

wat bout the automated corvertible top like merc slr?


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (afridz)*

not the best pic....


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

Billy Boat did my system


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

shaved headlights.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*

no blinkers?!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

I wired my fogs to be blinkers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

I have custom air filter heat shield









And custom location for AFR gauge








Have a many mods but those 2 , I'm sure no other TT have it that way


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

by custom I assume you mean things that you can't just buy off the shelf and that someone other than you will have the exact same of...
my exhaust, my alcantara interior, paint scheme of my wing, color scheme of my interior, LED DRL's, and soon to be rear diffuser


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

matching headlight mod with deleting side reflector


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_... and soon to be rear diffuser

what u planning? been looking at options to make a "real" rear diffuser for the TT. One of my many things on my todo list (along with a real front spliter and some under body work to flatten things out a bit (with some nice looking side skirt extensions)


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*

i'll have one made in the next month or so...once we're outta da snow up here.
I don't see why this hasn't been explored by Aftermarket manufactures, but I guess getting around the exhaust poses a issue


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

yay , i knew north america has more custom stuff than the uk, 
ok i have to ask mcpauditt .. how did you get that angel eye swich.. looks like the button for the headlight level adjuster from the euroswitch .but the angel logo .,howd u swing that. >????


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I'm going to interpret "is on your TT" as "was on your TT"








Angel eyes:

















DRLs:

























My boost gauge is pretty custom, not as unique anymore

























_Modified by Murderface at 12:12 AM 2-17-2010_


_Modified by Murderface at 12:12 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

nice pics, i love that gauge setup,, sorry again about having your tt written off. when you get sick of the huge $$$ porsche bills... pick up another tt


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

well, those are very adoring modifations guys, pls allow me to share mine with u 
































































if u like to check out this build click on below link:
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...57396 


_Modified by ModsTTand at 11:07 PM 2/16/2010_


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (ModsTTand)*

Dry carbon rear valance and caractere grill (grill being installed this weekend I hope)
















And LCR splitter, although it's more common now, but mine will be done in dry carbon to match the grill and valance eventually.
















my color combo is kind of unique. Rare at least as far as I know. I've only ever seen one other Ocean/vanilla car since late 2002.



_Modified by BluHeaven at 11:29 PM 2/16/2010_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (ModsTTand)*

Details on the steering wheel plz. Still got an airbag? 
Btw, great thread! Cool to see other peoples custom mods. And share mine


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

custom mounted Porsche 993 GT wing, custom 2-tone pearl paint job


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (warranty225cpe)*

Yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sharing is caring







right Mike!( hope he's here ) wait till i receive my car ( by next week i hope)
more pictures to be uploaded.








keep it coming TT'ers
Regards
UB


----------



## Taiko (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MCPaudiTT* »_
Angel Eye's Switch:








_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 4:01 AM 2/16/2010_

Now that's cool. More info/pictures?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_custom mounted Porsche 993 GT wing

what's up with a pic on that?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll try to find a good picture of it, my car is in the shop right now in Sarasota, FL having the turbo build right now at 1552v2, so I'm not sure I'll be able to get too much


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

Full LED Tail Lights:
































Painted Porsche brakes in silver with yellow Brembo script to match car:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_Full LED Tail Lights

Damn...Nice!


----------



## magmacarat (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (BigBlackTiTTy)*

You guys are making me get one!!!!







still debating on my choices








Nice cars and to ModsTTand your ride is awesome!!! Like the mods specially interior and bluheaven i love that carbon valence


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (magmacarat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magmacarat* »_ bluheaven i love that carbon valence


Thanks


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (magmacarat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magmacarat* »_You guys are making me get one!!!!







still debating on my choices








Nice cars and to ModsTTand your ride is awesome!!! Like the mods specially interior and bluheaven i love that carbon valence

thanks Bro , get ur gears in and start pressing the padel , get in that modding mode and stop debating








and for that CF job , U R unique and Smart Blueheaven
BTW kindly brief me on that Full LED Taillight mod , i find it interesting









love &respect
UB


_Modified by ModsTTand at 7:13 AM 2/21/2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (BigBlackTiTTy)*

My color is unique, or at least rare-as-hell, its special-order Nogaro Blue, only officially available on the S4 at that time in the US. Aside from the color my TT is somewhat unique, Eurodyne stg1, boost gauge, rear sway, Haldex Blue and Boxster front Brembos, but I've got the actual unique/creative stuff coming in the next year or so...maybe








Fresh wash:








Engine prettiness:








AWD powAr!








In process of brake upgrade:










_Modified by l88m22vette at 9:53 AM 2-21-2010_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Well I've only had my TT since October, but I have an ALMS edition TT, so that in itself is pretty rare since they only made 500 in this color combo, Avus Silver (only used on 25th aniversary s4's) and Red Leather. Other than that, the custom vinyl wrap that took 22 hours to design and apply. Here are a couple pics


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (ModsTTand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ModsTTand* »_
and for that CF job , U R unique and Smart Blueheaven
love &respect
UB

_Modified by ModsTTand at 7:13 AM 2/21/2010_

Thank you!
Finally installed grille.
Here are pics!


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

That grill is b-e-a-utiful. Where did you get it from?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (dbn23quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbn23quattro* »_That grill is b-e-a-utiful. Where did you get it from?

+1 more info needed. That grill deserves its own thread.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Thank you!
It's a caractere grill that I had custom wrapped in dry carbon.


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (BluHeaven)*

so much for me getting one of those


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (dbn23quattro)*

does the perma-stain jizz spot on my passenger seat coutn as a unique feature ?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (DurTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_does the perma-stain jizz spot on my passenger seat coutn as a unique feature ?









Only if you post pics of the girl who helped make that happen, otherwise no.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_
Only if you post pics of the girl who helped make that happen, otherwise no.










LOL,


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_Only if you post pics of the girl who helped make that happen, otherwise no.









This. win.


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Custom/home made rear valence to look like the dietrich rear end:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (ModsTTand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ModsTTand* »_

BTW kindly brief me on that Full LED Taillight mod , i find it interesting









love &respect
UB

_Modified by ModsTTand at 7:13 AM 2/21/2010_

please see this post:
Highly limited edition!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3859495
*may* consider selling them


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*









Not my car...I found this on a UK site


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

where's everyone getting their carbon fiber from!!
I want some too!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? ( XXX 1.8T)*

oOh i remember those taillights now
great buy and i'll be there if u felt like passing them to new owner








just got ma car out of the work shop ( adj. sway bar 22f/18r installed ,h2s front kit, full kmac rear, mirror led indicator,plx gauges, custom boost gauge) pictures to be uploaded shortly.
regards
UB


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (ModsTTand)*

I vinyl'd my A pillar black, haven't seen many done like this (roadsters) got the idea from all the coupes that had the top part of the car painted black.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_I vinyl'd my A pillar black, haven't seen many done like this (roadsters) got the idea from all the coupes that had the top part of the car painted black.



















that is such a good pic, btw that black apillar, i think goes so well, and if i had a roadster id do it too. your car will be perfect if/when you powdercoat the roll bars black







one of my favs tt's around.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw are you getting new wheels ?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hmmm..
Full Carbon rear spoiler that has been re-resined (sp? haha) and re cleared with glasurite clear
BMW cosmos black paint on my roof. This is prob the most rare and unique thing on the whole car. It is from an Original bmw FACTORY paint pack very old and very rare! Again this isnt a mix that any painter has this is OG paint.
euro rear bumper? is that rare? no but it is unique in this country.

























The interior:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sims159915)*

If you ever want to sell those seats, I live in allentown, about 35 minutes away from west chester....i'de be glad to take em from ya


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_I vinyl'd my A pillar black, haven't seen many done like this (roadsters) got the idea from all the coupes that had the top part of the car painted black.

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Been considering doing this myself. Looks great!


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_I vinyl'd my A pillar black, haven't seen many done like this (roadsters) got the idea from all the coupes that had the top part of the car painted black.

















your tt is by far my fav i wish u never painted those red wheels!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (aTTenzione)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aTTenzione* »_ 
your tt is by far my fav i wish u never painted those red wheels!

They're getting repainted this week be ready for something new








I was planning on getting new wheels but I've since met a girl/new gf and well you all know how that goes for the first couple months until you teach them all your money goes to your car and not them rofl!








Also someone post a DIY on how to remove the roll bars so I can get these SOB's powdercoated ASAP!!! TIA.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (M-Power M3)*

M-power M3- are you running yellow fogs in that pic? If so are they 55w or 100w?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_M-power M3- are you running yellow fogs in that pic? If so are they 55w or 100w?

I have both Yellow fogs and Yellow high beams. Nokya bulbs, 75w iirc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (M-Power M3)*

ahhh nice, alright next modd for my yellow car, yellow bulbs.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_ahhh nice, alright next modd for my yellow car, yellow bulbs. 

I love them. They help so much too on dark roads. 

_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Been considering doing this myself. Looks great!

thanks, let me know if you wanna give it a shot. I'll sell you a sheet of vinyl. I have a bunch of flat black left. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not sure how many people have a suede shift boot either and this shift knob...










_Modified by M-Power M3 at 9:06 PM 2/25/2010_


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ouuuuuuu new color for your oz ???? i cant wait post pics,, vasoline and kleenex will be ready next to my comp








and talk to andrewosky who did his,, he should be able to help you out ..


----------



## CanadianGLIGirlie (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

nice.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (CanadianGLIGirlie)*

I haven't seen many of these/ or people don't care to mention them. I just got my TT so I am adding on little by little... this is nothing over the top, just a cool little addition.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: What is on your TT thats unique or custom ? (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Whats in my unique car:
Bilstien PSS
Rear control arms
Defcon's
Rear Bar
19" Staggered DPE's
Alcon Front & Rear
Del Rio GT28RS
Del Rio FMIC
Rods
Wicked Motors Build and install
Fast Intensions 3" Down Pipe 
Fast Intensions Inlet & Charge Pipe
3" BB Exhaust
GIAC/Torque Factory software
Forge 007
Front Oil Cooler
3.2 Front Bumper
SGI DTM Carbon rear wing
3.2 rear insert
























http://forums.audiworld.com/al...46648


----------

